# BMW unveils contactless AirTouch touchscreen at CES



## Jaytee95 (Dec 18, 2015)

Haha I can imagine driving like I was Tom Cruise in Minority Report, waving my hands all over the place.. while my car crashes.


----------



## PhantomCypher (Sep 7, 2013)

@Jaytee95 Guess you missed the part of the article where it says, "This allows the driver to focus all their concentration on the road ahead or offers additional convenient control options when the vehicle is travelling in highly automated mode."

Highly automated meaning you're not the one really driving or crashing for that matter....


----------

